# UK fiance and spouse visa help!!



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

hello, im new here..wanted ask some questions about uk fiance and spouse visa.
i'm indonesian and my fiance is british, we got engaged 2 weeks ago, and he already back to uk again. and we wanted to get married, but stil confused where we will get married, either in indonesian or in uk. i have several questions :

1. if we married in indonesia and legally married here, when we want to go to uk, do i need uk spouse visa or i can use other visa to stay? and how to register our married in uk? and proof income for spouse visa, is it same like fiance visa?

2. if wanted to married in uk, i know i need fiance visa, and we have finance problem cause my fiance not make enough income, and i heard that new law will come this april or october, so we worried about that. he lives in family farm, and have small business (but not with high income), is that help to make spouse or fiance visa?

every information i really appreciate it.. 

thank u..


----------



## friskyfisky (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi hizkia,

me and my fiancée are in a similar situation to you.
She is currently in Bali and I have just returned to UK after spending nearly 4 months living with her.
Due to that I have returned to UK with no permanent job, but I have been freelancing for the past 4 weeks and have ongoing offers of work. but I still don't think this will be enough. The thing I have in my favour is I have a lot of savings to cover us, but another item that I will be using to beef things up which might be of some use to you is that my parents are also willing to act as a sponsor for her

im not sure if that is a possible option for you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> hello, im new here..wanted ask some questions about uk fiance and spouse visa.
> i'm indonesian and my fiance is british, we got engaged 2 weeks ago, and he already back to uk again. and we wanted to get married, but stil confused where we will get married, either in indonesian or in uk. i have several questions :
> 
> 1. if we married in indonesia and legally married here, when we want to go to uk, do i need uk spouse visa or i can use other visa to stay? and how to register our married in uk? and proof income for spouse visa, is it same like fiance visa?


Yes, you need spouse settlement visa if you want to live in UK with your husband. A visitor visa is only good if you just want to stay temorarily and return home. You cannot come in as a visitor and then change your status to that of a spouse. Usually there is no need to register your marriage in UK, as it will be recognised. You can if you like have your certificate deposited with the General Register Office so that you can get English marriage certificate in UK.



> 2. if wanted to married in uk, i know i need fiance visa, and we have finance problem cause my fiance not make enough income, and i heard that new law will come this april or october, so we worried about that. he lives in family farm, and have small business (but not with high income), is that help to make spouse or fiance visa?


Whether you marry in Indonesia or in UK, you still need to meet the same conditions to be granted a settlement visa. The only difference is if you marry in Indonesia, you only need one application and one set of fees for spouse visa, whereas to marry in UK you need fiancée visa, and after your marriage, you apply again for further leave to remain as spouse, so two applications and two sets of fees.

As for your maintenance (finance), there must be enough money without recourse to public funds. Currently you need £105.95 a week after paying for housing and council tax. You can receive offer of free housing from his parents, which will reduce your income requirement. Your financial resources consist of UK income from a job or business, combined savings and external sponsorship from family and friends.

The new rules are expected to raise income requirement to near £26,000 a year, and external help to be disregarded, as are savings. We don't as yet know any of the details or when the new regulations will kick in.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> The new rules are expected to raise income requirement to near £26,000 a year, and external help to be disregarded, as are savings. We don't as yet know any of the details or when the new regulations will kick in.


and i have another problem,the business still new,so he didnt make high income yet, and the business not use his name as the owner.and he doesnt have p60.and he just spent his money to come to indonesia last january.
if apply the fiance visa right now with sponsor (his dad), is that possible?
because im kinda worried about new rules if they really agreed.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> and i have another problem,the business still new,so he didnt make high income yet, and the business not use his name as the owner.and he doesnt have p60.and he just spent his money to come to indonesia last january.
> if apply the fiance visa right now with sponsor (his dad), is that possible?
> because im kinda worried about new rules if they really agreed.


Yes, his father can be external sponsor. He should still enclose his bank statement even though his income isn't huge.
We'll look at the new rules when they are announced.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, his father can be external sponsor. He should still enclose his bank statement even though his income isn't huge.
> We'll look at the new rules when they are announced.


so, still possible if make the visa with sponsor now?how about last 3 months bank statement?he already spent it to come here.
and can his dad sponsor him even though his dad is receiving work tax credits and council tax benefits?but his dad own the property and farm.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> so, still possible if make the visa with sponsor now?how about last 3 months bank statement?he already spent it to come here.
> and can his dad sponsor him even though his dad is receiving work tax credits and council tax benefits?but his dad own the property and farm.


Your husband must include his bank statement even if he has little money in it. His father receiving benefits is fine, provided he can afford to support you both by offering free housing and council tax. There should still be a minimum income, from all sources incuding savings, of £105.95 a week after housing and council tax.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

any requirement about sponsoring someone(well both of us)? any detail about it?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Your husband must include his bank statement even if he has little money in it. His father receiving benefits is fine, provided he can afford to support you both by offering free housing and council tax. There should still be a minimum income, from all sources incuding savings, of £105.95 a week after housing and council tax.


but isn't that odd if his dad have benefits?cause isn't benefits as public funds? and embassy wont think that, even the sponsor have public funds and want to sponsor other person to come over and they will reject the visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> but isn't that odd if his dad have benefits?cause isn't benefits as public funds? and embassy wont think that, even the sponsor have public funds and want to sponsor other person to come over and they will reject the visa?


No, because all his father is doing is to offer you free accommodation in the house he owns himself. 
Can your husband, together with combined savings, manage to raise £105.95 a week?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No, because all his father is doing is to offer you free accommodation in the house he owns himself.
> Can your husband, together with combined savings, manage to raise £105.95 a week?


so that shows the co sponsor is proof of housing and we live under his ownership of the property. Just need savings to show £105.95 aweek from my husband only?same for fiance visa application?
and im still a student. i have no job yet.so only him working.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> so that shows the co sponsor is proof of housing and we live under his ownership of the property. Just need savings to show £105.95 aweek from my husband only?same for fiance visa application?
> and im still a student. i have no job yet.so only him working.


That will be fine. Of course £105.95/week is the minimum income required, so if you can add to it, that will be better still.
You can show your job prospect, when you finish your studies, by enclosing your CV and a sample job vacancy you can go for, with the salary offered.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> That will be fine. Of course £105.95/week is the minimum income required, so if you can add to it, that will be better still.
> You can show your job prospect, when you finish your studies, by enclosing your CV and a sample job vacancy you can go for, with the salary offered.


if i add to it, does it mean like joint account? and embassy wont matter with joint account? what is the procedure about joint account?
sorry too much ask  i really have no idea about this.. ^_^


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> if i add to it, does it mean like joint account? and embassy wont matter with joint account? what is the procedure about joint account?
> sorry too much ask  i really have no idea about this.. ^_^


It doesn't have to be a joint account. If you have some savings at a local bank, just get a statement showing current balance and enclose it with other supporting documents, having entered the amount on the application form.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It doesn't have to be a joint account. If you have some savings at a local bank, just get a statement showing current balance and enclose it with other supporting documents, having entered the amount on the application form.


does my sponsor need to write a letter to the embassy explaining our relationship? also does the co sponsor need to write a letter giving his approval for us for accomodation?
what type of letter do the sponsor and co sponsor need to submitt if they do require a letter from both and does it need to be authorized first before submitting the letters?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> does my sponsor need to write a letter to the embassy explaining our relationship? also does the co sponsor need to write a letter giving his approval for us for accomodation?
> what type of letter do the sponsor and co sponsor need to submitt if they do require a letter from both and does it need to be authorized first before submitting the letters?


It's a good idea for your partner to attach a letter giving an overview of your relationship, such as how you met, how your relationship grew, when you decided to enter into long-term relationship, engagement and marriage, how they can support you in UK and so on. It doesn't have to be long and ask them to keep it to the point. 
Your UK external sponsor can submit a letter formally offering you support, such as free accommodation and enclose supporting documents like mortgage statement, rental receipts and utility bills. Or they can sign sponsorship undertaking form at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf.
They don't need to be authorised (whatever that means) - just signed and dated.

May I suggest that you sit down with your UK partner and read through the application form and guidance notes and see what you need to do. While I'm happy to help, you should only ask questions for which you can't find answers elsewhere and not let someone else do the preparation for you.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

joppa :

is there any new immigration rules about the finance yet?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> joppa :
> 
> is there any new immigration rules about the finance yet?


Not yet. Still waiting.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Not yet. Still waiting.



so all rules still all the same?
when they will announce about the finance statement?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> so all rules still all the same?
> when they will announce about the finance statement?


Still the same if you apply now.
We don't know when they will announce or when new rules will come into force. They were expected to take effect from June but that's only a few days away. But I expect the annoucement to be quite soon, as government must do something to reduce the high levels of immigration.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

dr1 posted a quote from an MP's reply here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...nce-sponsor-changes-uk-visa-3.html#post796175...



> "I understand that the Migration Advisory Committee's consultation is currently being considered and a decision will be made on this later in 2012. No decision as to the lower threshold has been made as yet"


It looks like the changes are still under consideration and will be announced later this year. Changes that have been brought in for June have already been tabled up for 14 June (small increase in funds that students must have for support is one example).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2farapart said:


> dr1 posted a quote from an MP's reply here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...nce-sponsor-changes-uk-visa-3.html#post796175...
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the changes are still under consideration and will be announced later this year. Changes that have been brought in for June have already been tabled up for 14 June (small increase in funds that students must have for support is one example).


I won't be too optimistic about further delays. MPs know no better than us, and if they do (like cabinet member), they aren't going to spill the beans! So I still expect announcement soon.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I won't be too optimistic about further delays. MPs know no better than us, and if they do (like cabinet member), they aren't going to spill the beans! So I still expect announcement soon.


i wonder what documents do i need to translate, i was looking everywhere but i can't find it. and is it true that i need to translate in UK NARIC website?


----------



## andrisaacs (May 4, 2012)

hizkia said:


> i wonder what documents do i need to translate, i was looking everywhere but i can't find it. and is it true that i need to translate in UK NARIC website?


Hi hizkia i am on the same position like you. I'll try to answer your question. the documents you need to translate are the documents written in Bahasa Only. so if your documents are in english or bilingual then you dont need to translate it.

also i notice that you are quite new to this thing. my suggestion is that you must keep the communication with your partner to talk about your future (eg via skype) and also ask him to find the same information for two of you. and also you must try to maximise google or even read some thread on this forum which is quite complete and useful i think, that's what i do so far. and lastly you have to ask people after you do your best to find the information and still cant find it. first and foremost checking the UKBA web is a must and then you can follow by reading some of threads here. 

ok good luck for your application...


----------



## andrisaacs (May 4, 2012)

hizkia said:


> and is it true that i need to translate in UK NARIC website?


NO, you dont need to translate it to UK NARIC, just go to the local/sworn translator, if you are in Bandung you can go to ITB language center or if you are in Jakarta you can go to UI language center or other sworn translator


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

andrisaacs said:


> Hi hizkia i am on the same position like you. I'll try to answer your question. the documents you need to translate are the documents written in Bahasa Only. so if your documents are in english or bilingual then you dont need to translate it.
> 
> also i notice that you are quite new to this thing. my suggestion is that you must keep the communication with your partner to talk about your future (eg via skype) and also ask him to find the same information for two of you. and also you must try to maximise google or even read some thread on this forum which is quite complete and useful i think, that's what i do so far. and lastly you have to ask people after you do your best to find the information and still cant find it. first and foremost checking the UKBA web is a must and then you can follow by reading some of threads here.
> 
> ok good luck for your application...


well, i talk to him (my fiance) everyday with skype and gtalk.do i need print out all of the conversations? cause its lots..  
my concern just about the finance statement,cause right now, he doesn't make enough profit to proof. but the other just fine..


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

andrisaacs said:


> NO, you dont need to translate it to UK NARIC, just go to the local/sworn translator, if you are in Bandung you can go to ITB language center or if you are in Jakarta you can go to UI language center or other sworn translator


really? cause i read on ukba website, u should translate it to UK NARIC, but for student visa, i thought would be the same for other visa also.
and how much do i need to pay for that?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

> well, i talk to him (my fiance) everyday with skype and gtalk.do i need print out all of the conversations? cause its lots..


Print out a selection which covers the period of your relationship. We sent only 12 screenshots of Skype, but made sure the screens showed conversation from the beginning to end, that it clearly showed we were in a relationship, and which showed just how many hours we spent online together.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Print out a selection which covers the period of your relationship. We sent only 12 screenshots of Skype, but made sure the screens showed conversation from the beginning to end, that it clearly showed we were in a relationship, and which showed just how many hours we spent online together.


oh ok got it.. and btw, how long since u sent it till they approved it?
and did u mail it or bring the documents to the office while u get your fingerprint?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

The time it takes and the way you apply varies from country to country. My partner was from the US and so applied online using Worldbridge (once the UKBA in New York had received it, it took them 3 days to approve the visa - but that was back in December 2011 using Priority Service). After submitting her online application, she was told which centre to book for her biometrics. She took her passport, birth certificate and driving license to the appointment (they examined all three) and she also took a print of the email confirming her biometrics appointment.

Some countries can take several weeks to approve, and even the US is taking much longer now than they did when we applied.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

2farapart said:


> The time it takes and the way you apply varies from country to country. My partner was from the US and so applied online using Worldbridge (once the UKBA in New York had received it, it took them 3 days to approve the visa - but that was back in December 2011 using Priority Service). After submitting her online application, she was told which centre to book for her biometrics. She took her passport, birth certificate and driving license to the appointment (they examined all three) and she also took a print of the email confirming her biometrics appointment.
> 
> Some countries can take several weeks to approve, and even the US is taking much longer now than they did when we applied.


Yes, usually Indonesia kinda "slow". like my aunt, her visa approved almost 1 year. so i was wondering what about UK.
thanks for information btw, cause im still confused about this.


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

hizkia said:


> well, i talk to him (my fiance) everyday with skype and gtalk.do i need print out all of the conversations? cause its lots..
> my concern just about the finance statement,cause right now, he doesn't make enough profit to proof. but the other just fine..


Hizkia, I need your help really. Do you know how to print out the chat/cal history out of Skype?


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Print out a selection which covers the period of your relationship. We sent only 12 screenshots of Skype, but made sure the screens showed conversation from the beginning to end, that it clearly showed we were in a relationship, and which showed just how many hours we spent online together.


@2farapart, it's me again, sorry a bit fussy, but how to do the screenshot on skype? I tried to print out the history but I just didnt know how....


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

blibli46 said:


> Hizkia, I need your help really. Do you know how to print out the chat/cal history out of Skype?


it depends the keyboard. for my laptop which is HP, u can press fn and prt sc together.then u save it. some keyboard only press prt sc..


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

andrisaacs said:


> NO, you dont need to translate it to UK NARIC, just go to the local/sworn translator, if you are in Bandung you can go to ITB language center or if you are in Jakarta you can go to UI language center or other sworn translator


Well, at this point, I emailed VFS Indonesia and they said we needed a SWORN TRANSLATOR for this. Average fee of sworn translators in Indonesia is Rp.50,000 per A4 sheet. But one of my Fb buddy got her visa in 2 weeks without any translating job. The problem is, are you going to take the risk, since on ukba website said all docs in english?  Many applicants in Indonesia had their documents translated by a sworn translator and then got them authenticated by depkumham or deplu...

@hizkia, btw..have you passed your english test? fyi, this kinda test in Indonesia might take time until u got your english test certificate. I suggest you to get this sort out first. And the fee for this test might be more expensive than UK Visitor Visa =))


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

blibli46 said:


> Well, at this point, I emailed VFS Indonesia and they said we needed a SWORN TRANSLATOR for this. Average fee of sworn translators in Indonesia is Rp.50,000 per A4 sheet. But one of my Fb buddy got her visa in 2 weeks without any translating job. The problem is, are you going to take the risk, since on ukba website said all docs in english?  Many applicants in Indonesia had their documents translated by a sworn translator and then got them authenticated by depkumham or deplu...
> 
> @hizkia, btw..have you passed your english test? fyi, this kinda test Indonesia might take time untul u got your english certificate. I suggest you to get this sort out first


well better translate the documents, where is the place tho? cause i have no idea where. and how long till it done?
and i have my toefl certificate from my university 4 years ago.

btw, we bring the document to the embassy while we do fingerprint or we mail the document first?


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

hizkia said:


> well better translate the documents, where is the place tho? cause i have no idea where. and how long till it done?
> and i have my toefl certificate from my university 4 years ago.
> 
> btw, we bring the document to the embassy while we do fingerprint or we mail the document first?


IELTS 4 years a go must be expired, you need to get a new one asap. IELTS cert valid only for 2 years 

Check Jakarta Translation Centre, u can google it. I have my docs translated and authenticated by depkumham for safety (got infos from fb buddies).

In Indonesia, you have to apply online, fill in the online form, then make an appointment with VFS, fly to jakarta with money, printed out application form, supporting documents, the original copy and their phocopies. Go to VFS office, biometric taken, pay for extra services if you need them. Then you can leave, waiting and praying


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

hizkia said:


> it depends the keyboard. for my laptop which is HP, u can press fn and prt sc together.then u save it. some keyboard only press prt sc..



Hizkia, I used an acer, any info how to do it?
Aha...sorry .... a bit nervous, so you meant Print Screen yeah? So this is what they call it screen shoot?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

blibli46 said:


> IELTS 4 years a go must be expired, you need to get a new one asap. IELTS cert valid only for 2 years
> 
> Check Jakarta Translation Centre, u can google it. I have my docs translated and authenticated by depkumham for safety (got infos from fb buddies).
> 
> In Indonesia, you have to apply online, fill in the online form, then make an appointment with VFS, fly to jakarta with money, printed out application form, supporting documents, the original copy and their phocopies. Go to VFS office, biometric taken, pay for extra services if you need them. Then you can leave, waiting and praying


really?so far i know TOEFL certificate doesn't have expired. maybe document u need translate such as, birth certificate,, and what else? haha 
btw, photocopies in here, is it same scan? or photocopy like black and white?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

blibli46 said:


> Hizkia, I used an acer, any info how to do it?
> Aha...sorry .... a bit nervous, so you meant Print Screen yeah? So this is what they call it screen shoot?


yah haha prt sc mean print screen.. yah screen shoot is like photo. it will save as jpg file or other file i forgot, but as photo file.
u can do it with your keyboard, or u can do it also with program, but i forgot what it called


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

hizkia said:


> really?so far i know TOEFL certificate doesn't have expired. maybe document u need translate such as, birth certificate,, and what else? haha
> btw, photocopies in here, is it same scan? or photocopy like black and white?


We are talking about TOEFL iBT which is demanded by UKBA (there are 2 kind of TOEFL test). TOEFL iBT and IELTS cert valid only for 2 years. You need to sort this out carefully (your score must be within the range) otherwise you will be on risk. 

Photocpy documents means the documents that you dont mind be taken by UKBA later, no matter how you do it, but I did mine by copying, not scanning, color or black and white. But dont worry about it, VFS has photo booth and copy centre, cost a fortune of course....

Well, I have many documents be translated, but it depends on your situation e.g. lets say you have house(s), you own land, car.......in short, assets you wish to show to UKBA, then you have to translate the documents. Thats it!


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

blibli46 said:


> We are talking about TOEFL iBT which is demanded by UKBA (there are 2 kind of TOEFL test). TOEFL iBT and IELTS cert valid only for 2 years. You need to sort this out carefully (your score must be within the range) otherwise you will be on risk.
> 
> Photocpy documents means the documents that you dont mind be taken by UKBA later, no matter how you do it, but I did mine by copying, not scanning, color or black and white. But dont worry about it, VFS has photo booth and copy centre, cost a fortune of course....
> 
> Well, I have many documents be translated, but it depends on your situation e.g. lets say you have house(s), you own land, car.......in short, assets you wish to show to UKBA, then you have to translate the documents. Thats it!


i saw the website, but cant find the price, maybe u know the fee to take the IELTS?
oh ok, got it.and i saw also the Jakarta Translation Center website, if i scan the documents and mail them to translate, is it safe?cause i saw u can do it online.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Open up Skype to FULL SCREEN mode

Find and open up the contact whose chat history you would like to capture.

Scroll to the chat history you want to record. 

Hit Ctrl + Prt sc to take a shot of the 

In my case, I opened up my fiancé's contact info and went back to the beginning (last October) and found the exact date I added him to my contact list, and chose about 8 shots of the conversation, showing continued chats history.

I opened up a word processing program (like Open Office or MS Office) and started a new document. A fter each screen shot I took, I simply hit Ctrl + V in the document until I took all of the shots that I wanted.

I then saved the document to my computer so that I could print it up at a later time.


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Open up Skype to FULL SCREEN mode
> 
> Find and open up the contact whose chat history you would like to capture.
> 
> ...



@WestCoastCanadianGirl, thank you for your explaination, i will try this for sure...


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

hizkia said:


> i saw the website, but cant find the price, maybe u know the fee to take the IELTS?
> oh ok, got it.and i saw also the Jakarta Translation Center website, if i scan the documents and mail them to translate, is it safe?cause i saw u can do it online.


IELTS test fee is vary from centre to centre, it is more expensive in London than in Indonesia. If you plan to take it in Indonesia, you need to check the website. The last time I got the info was US$ 19x, cant remember, in Rupiah it was around 2 millions or something like that.

Scan your documents and send them online, what could you lost? you are not gonna send the original documents to them, and they dont need them, in my consideration, there is no risk at all.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

joppa :
the new rules are coming already, its 20,000 pounds a year to proof income. 
any new rules except that one?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

hizkia said:


> joppa :
> the new rules are coming already, its 20,000 pounds a year to proof income.
> any new rules except that one?


Yes there are other changes. There is a whole thread dedicated to this topic including links to pertinent documents on the UKBA website which you should take the time to read and before you ask questions.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...a-requirements-being-announced-next-week.html


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

As of the 9th July new visa rules are now activated?

Are they set at £18.600k min annually?

I also read that it mentioned something about savings from sponsor, savings of 16k - 90k+ any more information on this, or just £18k + meet requirement?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

hizkia said:


> As of the 9th July new visa rules are now activated?
> 
> Are they set at £18.600k min annually?
> 
> I also read that it mentioned something about savings from sponsor, savings of 16k - 90k+ any more information on this, or just £18k + meet requirement?


As a minimum. If there are non-UK children too, the amount is more. The new financial rules are outlined here: UK Border Agency | Financial requirement. There can be no third-party sponsors any longer.

What aren't included in that link are references to other finance options that will be considered such as rental income from a property portfolio or dividends from shares. More importantly, there is no formal guide posted yet on the amount of savings you would require (and must have held in your possession for 6 months or more pripr to applying). However, the recent Statement Of Changes set out examples: if your income is less than £18,600, the amount of savings required is £16,000 + 2.5 times the shortfall (so if you earn £18,000, you must additionally hold £17,500 in savings; if you have no income, you must have £62,500 etc).

You really need to look through the new rules as they're published. There are a lot of changes being implemented and there's a chance that relying on us to list them all could mean you applying without knowing all the facts. Hopefully, in time, the guidance will pad out a bit more. Today is only the first day and the UKBA must be working flat-out to upload the new policies and forms.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

You will be exempt from the new financial requirement if your sponsor receives a specified disability-related benefit or carer's allowance in the UK. You will need to show that your sponsor can maintain and accommodate you without access to public funds.

I saw this to their on the UKBorder requirements.

What does that mean? If my sponser recieves carer's allowance, he will be excempt from what? or i not understanding what it means.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

i wonder if you need to submit medical and criminal record also when you submit fiance visa form?


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

hizkia said:


> i wonder if you need to submit medical and criminal record also when you submit fiance visa form?


Would you please show us the link on ukba website about this?


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

blibli46 said:


> Would you please show us the link on ukba website about this?


i have no idea, but i just wonder if u need provide those documents.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

They ask you if you have had any convictions on your record which you only have to state "yes" or "no" and give details if "yes."


Unlike for a Fiancé(e) Visa application for the United States, I was NOT asked to submit a medical clearance with my UK fiancée application that I lodged last week and, to date, they have not asked for one either (they have sent me confirmation that my application is being sent to an ECO for review).


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

blibli46 said:


> We are talking about TOEFL iBT which is demanded by UKBA (there are 2 kind of TOEFL test). TOEFL iBT and IELTS cert valid only for 2 years. You need to sort this out carefully (your score must be within the range) otherwise you will be on risk.
> 
> Photocpy documents means the documents that you dont mind be taken by UKBA later, no matter how you do it, but I did mine by copying, not scanning, color or black and white. But dont worry about it, VFS has photo booth and copy centre, cost a fortune of course....
> 
> Well, I have many documents be translated, but it depends on your situation e.g. lets say you have house(s), you own land, car.......in short, assets you wish to show to UKBA, then you have to translate the documents. Thats it!


hello blibli46, i need your help..


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

btw, i am working, and still in contract, do i need translate my contract? because my contract still in my language?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Anything you submit which isn't in English must be translated professionally.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

blibli46 said:


> IELTS 4 years a go must be expired, you need to get a new one asap. IELTS cert valid only for 2 years
> 
> Check Jakarta Translation Centre, u can google it. I have my docs translated and authenticated by depkumham for safety (got infos from fb buddies).
> 
> In Indonesia, you have to apply online, fill in the online form, then make an appointment with VFS, fly to jakarta with money, printed out application form, supporting documents, the original copy and their phocopies. Go to VFS office, biometric taken, pay for extra services if you need them. Then you can leave, waiting and praying


how to get authenticated by depkumham? and how much is the fee?


----------

